# Installing a Fan in a Recessed Light Fixture



## MMP (Jun 26, 2009)

Can I install a ceiling fan in a recessed light fixture. I have a two story house, so installing from above is not an option. I've installed ceiling fans before, but have never dealt with pot light fixtures. The recessed/pot lights are newly installed as part of a remodel, but I'd like to change one to a ceiling fan fixture.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The recessed housing is not rated to support a ceiling fan. You could however removed the recessed housing and install a bracket rated for ceiling fan support.


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

Agreed. I don't believe there is any recessed light that would also be designed to be used as a traditional fan/light junction box. You have to take out the recessed can, and put in an appropriately rated fan ceiling box. Some boxes bolt directly into a joist, others are secured to a metal brace that spans between the two joists. But I'm comfortable saying with 99+% certainty that you can't put a fan on an existing recess light


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

A) Remove the can, install some blocking between the joists, run the can wire to the fan JB, patch the hole and hang the fan.

B) install the fan JB on a joist close to the can, run a cable to the can JBox and leave the can in place.

C) install the fan JB on a joist close to the can, relocate the can cable to the fan JBox, remove the can and patch the hole.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Just take out the light and use a fan rated box in it's place. Supporting this box is critical. I usually just use a 2x4 above the fan box and screw the box to the 2x4. Use same cable for fan as for light.


----------



## MMP (Jun 26, 2009)

*Thank for all the help!*

I had a feeling it would not be too terrible difficult. I'll take out the fixture and see what I am dealing with. The remodeler electrician wants $250 to remake the hole as celing fan compatible. I am pretty handy and didn't think this price was worth it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

MMP said:


> I had a feeling it would not be too terrible difficult. I'll take out the fixture and see what I am dealing with. The remodeler electrician wants $250 to remake the hole as celing fan compatible. I am pretty handy and didn't think this price was worth it.


The have a product designed to cover the large hole. It's used for ceiling fans and any other ceiling fixture where the hardware is not large enough in diameter to cover the hole. Someone here can give you a link or show you a picture. You will not need to repair any drywall or ceiling materials if you use this product.
Cheap too.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

A 2x4 between joists is plenty to support a ceiling fan.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

12 year old thread. I think it's fixed by now.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

joed said:


> 12 year old thread. I think it's fixed by now.


Whoops my bad


----------



## DIYerLI (10 mo ago)

What about The Can Conversion R56 conversion kit? Anyone have opinions using that with recessed lighting cans?


----------

